# Fatty liver disease in chicken



## Carol0622 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi all. My sweet 2 year old went to the vet because she has been ill. The vet suspects fatty liver disease. I keep reading that vitamins (specifically biotin) are good in helping prevent this in the others and possibly keeping my girls current situation "in check" (as much as possible). What do you suggest? Your thoughts? Where can I get what I need? Is there a special feed I should be giving them? Currently I am feeding Purina Layena with omega 3. Thanks in advance


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you feed extras or treats? Generally feeding higher fat treats is what causes fatty liver. That and not enough exercise. Are your chickens confined to a small run?


----------



## Carol0622 (Jul 23, 2018)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Do you feed extras or treats? Generally feeding higher fat treats is what causes fatty liver. That and not enough exercise. Are your chickens confined to a small run?



Hi. Fresh veggies every morning BUT I was also giving corn on the cob a few times a week (which I have cut out). She has a 36' x 10' run that she shares with 4 regular sized hens and 5 bantams. And they free range the yard when I home.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (Jul 23, 2018)

Why did the vet think fatty liver? What are her symptoms?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (Jul 23, 2018)

You may get better help over on Backyard Chickens. Generally with fatty liver the first sign is a dead bird. The diet looks good.


----------

